# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El Ministerio y el Gobierno regional estudian ya el diseño del Tajo Medio

## Embalses

*El Ministerio y el Gobierno regional estudian ya el diseño del Tajo Medio* 
07-11-2008 (La Verdad)La Verdad

El consejero Antonio Cerdá señala que está por definir el punto de toma del nuevo acueducto que, oficialmente, aún no existe para el Gobierno central 


Los 400 kilómetros de canalizaciones, con sus depósitos de regulación y estaciones de bombeo, están diseñados desde hace diez años para transportar aguas de alta calidad de los ríos Tiétar y Alberche hasta La Roda. El consejero de Agricultura y Agua de Murcia, Antonio Cerdá, reveló ayer que los técnicos del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente ya está trabajando en la viabilidad de este nuevo acueducto. Explicó que queda por decidir dónde estará el punto de toma, que podría ser un sistema combinado entre los pantanos de Valdecañas y de Azután, a caballo entre las provincias de Cáceres y Toledo. Cerdá añadió que el Gobierno murciano, por su parte, está realizando sus propios estudios para ajustar los trazados, a lo cual se dedica un equipo técnico. Se están calculando asimismo los caudales que se podrían derivar. Originariamente se propuso un volumen de 200 hectómetros cúbicos, de los que 50 se distribuirían en Las Tablas de Daimiel (20 anuales) y las poblaciones del Alto Guadiana. Una vez atendidas las necesidades de Castilla-La Mancha, los 150 hectómetros en origen debían llegar hasta Murcia a través del acueducto Tajo-Segura. Ahora se plantean más de 300 hectómetros. Esta derivación viene recogida en los informes del Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN) aprobado en el año 2001, donde se exponían varias opciones para redotar el acueducto Tajo-Segura. Entre éstas figuran la de Azután y la conexión del Jarama con la presa de Bolarque, en la cabecera del Tajo. Ambos escenarios figuran en la edición resumida del PHN que fue presentada ayer en Murcia, dentro de la colección Documentos del Agua. Entre los asistentes se encontraba Francisco Cabezas, el responsable de los estudios durante su etapa de subdirector general de Planificación Hidrológica del Ministerio. Antonio Cerdá y su homólogo de Valencia, José Ramón García Antón, incidieron en la necesidad de consolidar el Tajo-Segura con un nuevo punto de toma complementario al de la cabecera del Tajo. Ambos elogiaron al presidente socialista de Extremadura, Guillermo Fernández Vara, a quien consideran «un político de Estado» por su postura a favor de dialogar sobre este nuevo acueducto. Desde el pasado mes de septiembre, Fernández Vara ha mostrado en reiteradas ocasiones su disposición a hablar, con el mensaje de que los ríos no pertenecen a ninguna comunidad autónoma. «Reyezuelos del agua» García Antón aprovechó la actitud de Fernández Vara para criticar a otros presidentes autonómicos del PSOE, a los que no mencionó, pero a quienes sí llamó «reyezuelos que aprovechan el agua para hacer política de campanario». Para Antonio Cerdá y García Antón, se debe recuperar el consenso que permitió aprobar el PHN en el año 2001. Creen que ahora se dan las circunstancias para ello tras la salida de Cristina Narbona.. El secretario de Estado de Medio Rural y Agua, Josep Puxeu, mantuvo ayer la posición oficial del Ministerio durante su comparecencia ante la Comisión de Medio Ambiente, Agricultura y Pesca del Congreso de los Diputados. Recordó «la actitud abierta» del gabinete de Elena Espinosa para atender cuantas opciones técnicas permitan mejorar su gestión sostenible. Explicó que, además de la modernización de regadíos la mejora de las redes de distribución, sólo está previsto el trasvase del Júcar-Vinalopó y el estudio del trasvase del Ródano, consecuencia ambos de un mandato parlamentario .

----------

